# صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك



## Coptic MarMar (5 فبراير 2008)

كل خدمة ناجحة يحاول الشيطان القضاء عليها
وشفنا في الايام اللي فاتت ان عدو الخير عايز يقضي علي المنتدي ويدمرة
علشان كدة
اول حاجة تعملها لما تدخل المنتدي
انك تفتح الصفحة دي وتكتب صلاة للمنتدي
ورب المجد يستجيب في اسم يسوع

انا عارفة ان كلكم بتصلو للمنتدي
لكن اكتب صلاتك هنا علشان تبقي امامك للتذكير بها

وهبدأ انا..​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

الهي يسوع
انت قلت
وابواب الحجيم لن تقوي عليها
امامك منتدانا كنيستنا الصغيرة 
احفظها يا سيدي من محاربات العدو
احميها في ظل جناحيك
لا لاجل برنا نطرح تضرعنا امام وجهك بل لاجل مراحمك
كرحمتك يارب وليس كخطيانا
في اسم يسوع
اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## Meriamty (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*


الهي و مخلصي الحنون رب المجد يسوع المسيح
اشكرك يا الهي من كل قلبي الضعيف الخاطي
علي هذه النعمة التي منحتها لينا و اوهبتها لقلوبنا
بان جعلتنا كلنا في بيت واحد و روح واحدة بكلمة واحدة
من اجل محبة واحدة فى منتدانا منتدى الكنيسه 
و التي يارب من اجلها نطلب منك بكل تواضع القلب و الايمان
بان تحفظ لنا منتدانا و تجعله بركة لكثيرين و و مفيد لحياتنا الروحيه
و تجعله ينشر كل كلمة من تعاليمك و وصاياك التي اعطيتها لينا
يارب اجعل هذا المنتدى مفيد لقلوب كثيرين من اولادك
نشكرك لأجل الحق المعلن فيه 
نشكرك لأجل النفوس المختلفة التي تلمس إحتياجاتها  
من خلال كلمة الحياة الموجودة بالمنتدى
نشكرك لأجل المنتدى ولأجل الرسائل المختلفة المرسله من خلاله
و اخيرا يا الهي نتمني ان تزيدنا من نعمة هذا المنتدى 
و تجعله دائما مفتوح امام اعيننا و قلوبنا من اجل  
بركة لكثيرين و خدمة لكثيرين


اميييييييييييييييييين


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

ربى والهى يسوع المسيح
ها انا اضع منتدانا بين يديك الحانيتين لتمسه بيمينك
وتباركه وتبارك كل من له تعب فيه
ويكون سبب بركة وخلاص للجميع
اذكر يارب اخوتى واخواتى الادمن والمشرفين والاعضاء المباركين والاعضاء والزائرين
باركنا بكل بركة روحيه
من اجل دمك المسفوك على عود الصليب 
وشفاعات امنا الطاهرة مريم وسائر صفوف السمائيين
امين​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 
اشكرك يالهى من عمق قلبى انى مشتركة واخدم هنا 
ارجوك يالهى تجعل هذا المنتدى سبب بركة 
ويربح نفوس كثيرة 
ويكونون الوف الوف وربوات ربوات 
اننى اعلم يالهى الحبيب نحن غير مستحقين ان 
نتكلم عن شخصك الحبيب ولكن يارب 
اجعل كل من فى هذا المنتدى خدامين اسمك القدوس 
ليس من اجل برنا وصلحنا ولكن من عظم محبتك لينا نحن الخطاة 
نحن نثق فيك يالهى انك تحمينا وستحافظ علينا من كل التجارب ومن كل حروب عدو الخير 
لان وعدك صادق وامين من يمسكم يمس حدقت عينى 
اسالك يارب ان تعطى بركة لجميع اخوتى المديرين والمشرفين والاعضاء والزوار 
ونضع بين يدك ابنك ماى روك احفظة وباركة وبارك عمله ليتمجد اسمك القدوس 
كصالح ومحب البشر 
امين


----------



## استفانوس (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

اضم صلاتي وطلبتي مع اخوتي الافاضل
فحيث اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة تكون يارب في وسطهم
نسألك يارب 
ان تجعل سور نار حول منتدانا الحبيب
وتعطي الحكمة لكل من يخدمك
باسم الحبيب يسوع اطلب
آمـــــــــــــــين


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

الهنا الصالح
انت اعلم بالمصاعب و التعديات و المحاولات التي تحاول اسكات افواهنا التي تنطق بحقك الذي يحرر
اطلب بأسمك ان تحطم كل هذه القيود, و كل هذه المحاولات, ليكون المجد لأسمك وحدك

اعطنا ايضا رؤية ان نتعبك بحسب مشيئتك, و ان نكون في المنتدى كما تريد انت, و كما يحلو لأسمك ان يتمجد وسطنا

انت بدأت عملك يا رب, فتمم عملك و حقق وعدك
بأسم المسيح يسوع.


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

_اضم صلاتى ليكو اطلب الى الرب ان يسمع  صلاتنا ليس من اجلنا نحن الخطاه الذين نعرف برك ونعاينه كل يوم وبرغم من ذالك نغضبك بأفعالانا بال من اجل الخراف الضاله التى تستحق ان تسمع صوتك لكى لا نحاسب عن خطيتين الاولى فى حق نفسنا والثانيه فى حق الذين يحتجون ان نعرفهم طريقك
فليتمجد اسمك يا رب​_


----------



## avram (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

يارب الغرس الذي غرسته يّمينك، 
أنت وعدت يارب، أحرسها وأسقيها لئلا يؤقع بها
يارب أحفظ يارب هذا المنتدئ الرائع يارب، يارب تعلم يارب ليس لنا هدف سوئ أن نرئ نفوس تتحرر، آذهان يارب تستنير، قيود يارب تنفك، ونعلم يارب أنه ليس بالقوة ولا بالقدرة، لكن بروحي قال رب الجنود
يارب بقوة الروح القدس رافق كل موضوع يارب 
ليس ثقتنا في كلامنا، لكن في كلمة الله الحية والفعالة
ليس ثقتنا يارب في منطقنا، بل في قوة الروح القدس 
يارب أرفع عيوننا من قدراتنا وحكمتنا إلى ينبوع محبتك وحكمة الروح القدس وقدرات الله
يارب إن كنا نحن نتوق أن نرئ كثيرين يعرفون الحق، فكم بالأولئ يارب قلبك المُحب الذي يتوق أن كل الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يّقبلون
يارب ياصاحب القلب الحنان والرؤوف، تّحنن يارب وخلص على كل حال قوم
يارب من فضلك يارب كل شخص يّدخل المنتدئ، لا تسمح يارب أن يخرج إلا وأن يتلامس مع نعمتك محبتك
أعط أخوتي وأخواتي المسؤولين عن المنتدئذوالمشاركين فيه نعمة ومسحة خاصة لكل كلماتهم، يارب ساعدنا أن نثعلن حقك بمحبة
يارب ساعدنا أن نُغلف كل كلامنا بالمحبة
أجعلنا قنوات تؤصل محبتك، ونعمتك
يارب في أسم يسوع نصلي ونثق في إستجابتك ولك كل المجد آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

آمين يا رب 

حافظ علي منتدي الكنيسة حط ايدك علية و باركة و بارك خدمتة​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس
 اله واحد امين*​
يا ربى والهى يسوع المسيح فى هه الايام صيام يونان ارجوك يا سيدى  ومللك  المجد لتتحن علين نحن عبيدك يا من  تجسوا كل ركبة للك يا  من صرخ للك يونان من بطن الحوت لكى ترحمه نساللك ان ترحمنا  فى هذه الايام ونطلب منك بحراره ان تقيم حرسا  
على هذا المنتدى  وتدى كل من يعمل بيه بركة  وتستخدمه يا يسوع لمجد اسمك القدوس  
يا من قلت ان اجتمع واحد او اثنين باسمى اكون انا فى وسطهم يا رب اجعل هذا المنتدى مناره تتحدث باسمك وتنشر بيه كلمتك وتستخدمه لرجوع خرفك التايهين ارجوك يا سيدى  مللك المجد يسوع المسيح ارحمنا وارحم كل من يلتجا اليك 
كون معنا وتكلم انته على السنتنا بروح القدوس لتوصيل كلمتك ارجوك يا الهنا اتمجد بهذا المنتدى  وللك كل مجد امين ايها القدوس البار 
+++++++++++
المزمور الربع من مزمير دواد 
*لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ  عَلَى «ذَوَاتِ الأَوْتَارِ». مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ*


*1  عِنْدَ دُعَائِيَ  اسْتَجِبْ لِي يَا إِلهَ بِرِّي. فِي الضِّيقِ رَحَّبْتَ لِي. تَرَاءَفْ عَلَيَّ  وَاسْمَعْ صَلاَتِي. 2 يَا بَنِي الْبَشَرِ، حَتَّى مَتَى  يَكُونُ مَجْدِي عَارًا؟ حَتَّى مَتَى تُحِبُّونَ الْبَاطِلَ وَتَبْتَغُونَ  الْكَذِبَ؟ سِلاَهْ. 3 فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ  مَيَّزَ تَقِيَّهُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْمَعُ عِنْدَ مَا أَدْعُوهُ. 4  اِرْتَعِدُوا وَلاَ تُخْطِئُوا. تَكَلَّمُوا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ  عَلَى مَضَاجِعِكُمْ وَاسْكُتُوا. سِلاَهْ. 5 اِذْبَحُوا ذَبَائِحَ الْبِرِّ،  وَتَوَكَّلُوا عَلَى الرَّبِّ.*
*6  كَثِيرُونَ يَقُولُونَ:  «مَنْ يُرِينَا خَيْرًا؟ ». ارْفَعْ عَلَيْنَا نُورَ وَجْهِكَ يَا رَبُّ. 7  جَعَلْتَ سُرُورًا فِي قَلْبِي أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سُرُورِهِمْ إِذْ  كَثُرَتْ حِنْطَتُهُمْ وَخَمْرُهُمْ. 8 بِسَلاَمَةٍ أَضْطَجعُ بَلْ أَيْضًا  أَنَامُ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ مُنْفَرِدًا فِي طُمَأْنِينَةٍ  تُسَكِّنُنِي.*
* ++++++++++++++*


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

* يارب بارك منتدى الكنيسة وحفظه واستخدمه لمجد اسمك القدوس

بارك  كل المشرفين والاعضاء ...آمين*​


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

*ياالهى احمى كنيستنا الالكترونية التى نسير فيها على اسمك
لنستطيع من خلالها نشر كلمتتك
فحافظ علي منتدانا واحميه من كل محاولات القضاء عليه
لتظل كلمتك يا رب تنمو وتزداد
امين​*


----------



## احمد محمود محمد (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*

انتو ايه اصال مسحيه ايه انتو تعرفو حاجه عن الدين اسسا انتو مش تعرفو اي دين الدين عند الله الاسلام واشهد ان لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له وان محمدا عبده ورسوله كلنا امنا بي كل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة حارة للمنتدي... ياريت كلنا نشارك*



احمد محمود محمد قال:


> انتو ايه اصال مسحيه ايه انتو تعرفو حاجه عن الدين اسسا انتو مش تعرفو اي دين الدين عند الله الاسلام واشهد ان لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له وان محمدا عبده ورسوله كلنا امنا بي كل



:110105~127::110105~127:​


----------

